# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Swarming robots of Sheffield Centre for Robotics, Sheffield, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Sheffield Centre for Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Article "Swarming robots could be the servants of the future"

by Paul Mannion
March 28, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Ants and Robots

Published on May 8, 2015




> BBC News at One segment from 07.05.2015 featuring the work of Dr Roderich Gross, Leader of the Natural Robotics Lab, Sheffield Robotics

----------

